# MN competitions



## geigs (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been all over the net trying to find any local BBQ competitions.  Does anyone at all know of any good "small" competitions?  I want to try a small guy to see if it is as much fun as I think it is.

Any ideas??


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 14, 2006)

So where all have you looked???

I primarily use kcbs.us for my comps as I am a member with them.  Most states may have an organization, as well as some regions.


----------

